

Help Me With My App and Restore My Faith in the American Dream - cyrus_
http://ihardlyknewer.tumblr.com/post/20925909292/help-me-with-my-app-and-restore-my-faith-in-the

======
lucianof
This post made me laugh, and I sure hope that's what it was supposed to do. It
happens more circa once per week to me that somebody "has already done all the
legwork" and only needs me to design and code "the app that will make us
rich"..

